# BYU, ranked #3.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like they are finally seeing a little love. Ranked #3 in both polls, and got 5 votes for number 1.


P.s. Huge, I rooted for them again!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

This is a pretty good team. I'm reluctant to say much because of BYU's uncanny ability to lose when it matters, but I will say that I think that the team that played SDSU on Saturday has the ability to go FAR in March.--------SS


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Way I see it - I'm not sure they are top 3 good, but I haven't seen other teams either, so I have nothing to compare. Top 3 or not, as a Cougar Fan, I'm just enjoying watching a really good team play. The real beauty is that we will actually get to find out if they ARE that good because of the tournament. Its not like the beauty pageant of football. If they really ARE that good, then we'll see it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

That's what the SDSU coach said. Well, maybe not that exactly, but he did tell his team that they were beat by a possible final four team on Saturday. With a number 1 or 2 seed they may win a couple but as soon as they hit one of those "BIG" teams or when their shots go flat, it will be over. Still, I wish them well and find their style of play exciting to watch.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just enjoy the ride HnD. Just enjoy the ride.

As for SDSU coach - of course he is going to say that. You think he'd tell his team they just got whooped by a bad team? No way. He has to keep their confidence up after getting beat by 13 points at home. So what do you do? Build up your opponent. Talk your opponent down and you just look like an idiot.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't think BYU is the third best team in the country. I do think they've done enough to warrant the ranking, however. BYU has played a tough schedule and they've managed to come out on the winning side. They've successfully avoided letdowns and nights when everybody goes cold. 

New Mexico has beaten BYU in 4 out of the last 5 games they've played, including 3 straight. This Wednesday is a bigger test for BYU in my eyes than was Saturday's win.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am just glad that they were good enough to win in spite of DAHB's support! They must be good! LOL 
#3 seems awfully optimistic to me...


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

BirdDogger said:


> New Mexico has beaten BYU in 4 out of the last 5 games they've played, including 3 straight. This Wednesday is a bigger test for BYU in my eyes than was Saturday's win.


The last two games are definitely not gimmes. Well, okay, maybe Saturday's game against Wyoming is, but New Mexico is definitely dangerous. But they are not nearly as dangerous on the road as they are at the Pit. Yeah, I know, they beat BYU at the Marriott last year but that was a different team with most of those players having moved on. The Lobos are not nearly as good this year as they were last year. And BYU should have beat them at the Pit this year. They had a 13 point lead in the 2nd half and they took their foot off the gas and the Lobos came roaring back spurred on by their wild crowd and some extremely hot shooting. Steve Alford was recently quoted saying that his team has not shot the ball that well all season, before or since. BYU certainly cannot overlook the Lobos this Wednesday night, and I dont think they will. I think Rose will have them focussed and I also think the players will be looking to avenge their only loss in conference play so far. I know I will be there hoping to see a little payback! :twisted:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Luckily we don't have to worry about them being ranked #3 anymore.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess the game last night puts BYU in the same discussion as Duke, Texas, SDSU, or whatever other top ranked team lost in the last week. It happens to all of them. If they can win out in the MWC tournament, I think they can still get a 2 seed, maybe a 1, depending on how everyone else does. Thing is, not much difference in those two seedings, as any of the first 2 games wouldn't be against ranked opponents. Still games to be played. But if they play like they did against New Mexico, they'll be done before they start.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I'd say that about it does it for this season. The Cougs have no center. Hartsock and Anderson are useless. I was at the game and it was the worst basketball game I have ever had to sit through. There was a moment in the second half when it looked like they were going to shift the momentum and make a comeback but then NM answered with another bunch of 3's and it was all over. Goodbye #1 seed. They will be lucky if they get higher than #8 seed now, and will probably get knocked out of the tournament in the first or second round. Depressing.


----------

